
CodeNameIze – Generate Human-Readables Hashes - zettacircl
https://github.com/jjmontesl/codenamize
======
0n34n7
How similar is this to auto allocated Docker container names?

Could it serve as a better alternative as you can hash some useful state
attribute(s) for easy identification?

~~~
zettacircl
Well. This is not only for docker containers .. :)

